
The Augmented Human Being – A Conversation with George Church - dirtyaura
https://www.edge.org/conversation/george_church-the-augmented-human-being
======
reasonattlm
Nice to see George Church advocating a SENS view of aging research more
prominently these days - that the scientific community should be trying to
reverse the progression of aging, not just trying to slow down that
progression, for all the obvious reasons such as the one quoted below. More of
the eminent researchers who support SENS (Church is on the SENS Research
Foundation advisory board) need to do this.

"[Reversal of aging] is a much better target, in any case, than prolonging
longevity because, A, it takes years to decades to even prove that you have
extended longevity. Also, if you’ve done it on somebody that’s quite old, the
economic consequences are dire; that’s the part of your life where you spend
huge amounts on medicine and don’t improve the quality of life tremendously.
If you can reverse it to an age where you essentially don’t use any medicine,
this will be much more cost effective."

